# Freestyle Libre graph issues



## curlygirl (Mar 24, 2017)

So I did it, I bought a Libre starter pack. I have been using it for five days and the first four days it was brilliant, really close to my blood readings etc. I had put it in about 36 hours before I activated it having read people on here talking about it.

The question I have is whether having gaps in the graph is common? I have had four times in the last 24 hours where the reader has said that it is not reading the sensor and to try again in 10 minutes. Then when it does start working again there are gaps of a few hours in the graph.
This is not helpful.
The first four days this did not happen. Has anyone else had this? Any advice?

As a separate thing, sometimes there is no arrow with the reading, why is this? Most of the time it has an arrow, but a few times it has not, out of curiosity has anyone any clue why this is?

Thanks.


----------



## Robin (Mar 24, 2017)

I occasionally get gaps, it's normally when your blood glucose level is moving rapidly( especially if it's reaching a peak quickly, and then starting on the downward trail, or vice versa), and the algorithm built into the Libre can't keep up. Though if it happened at a time when your BG was steady, maybe it's a fault and you should talk to Abbot,
I always assumed the straight arrow was when your BG was steady, but someone else on here pointed out that it isn't, it means your BG is moving very slowly, and when it is static, that's when you don't get an arrow at all.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi. Having no arrow is fine , it means that your BG, is steady 
I've not had a problem with gaps in the graph or reader not being able to read the sensor, I'm thinking the sensor or perhaps the reader may be faulty .  I'd contact Abbotts customer service by phone not by email as I've heard they never reply to emails, their helpline is very good though.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 24, 2017)

I must learn to type faster lol.


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks Robin and Lin. I will give them a ring and see.
Interesting about the arrow too. Thanks


----------

